# BH G7 - Anybody Know Anything About BH Bikes?



## Defyme (Dec 24, 2015)

Saw an ad for the BH-G7 Disc Road Bike with Evo Carbon Wheels...I am falling all over myself for this bike. I have not heard any chatter on the forums regarding BH bikes. Anyone with experience with this brand?


----------



## factory feel (Nov 27, 2009)

they suck.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

All I know is that I see them being ridden in the grand tours, and that they are made by a company in the Basque Country of Spain, a part of the world noted for their industrial expertise.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

They don't suck.
BH has been making bikes for over 100yrs. They're from Spain with a small presence in the U.S. 
I had a BH Prisma for a few years. Loved it. Only reason I got rid of it was because I wanted a more aggressive geometry and got a great deal on an EVO.
I'd buy a BH-G7 in a heartbeat.


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiQHFj4lIPY


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I've never ridden one. I'm not a fan of the seat mast design, but that is based on my eye (I have no experience with them). 

Other than that, I don't see anything that would prevent me from considering it as an option. Local availability might be the one limiting factor. 

It does have a nice look to it.

Promo for the G7


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

$4800 for an Ultegra disc brake bike is a little spendy.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Evo386 bb. May or may not matter to you.

I ride with a guy who has a bh. He likes it - no complaints.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Defyme said:


> Saw an ad...I am falling all over myself


You're going to have a very hard life.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Putting disc brakes on a frame designed to be light and aero sounds like of stupid to me.


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

I've always thought they looked like great bikes. They have to be doing something right to have been in business for over 100 years.


----------



## DaveLobster (Feb 5, 2004)

If you can live with going one generation back, Pricepoint has some good deals on the G6 - $1800 for Ultegra mechanical or $2550 for Di2. 

The G6 frame is direct-mount, not disc, not sure if that matters to you (or should).


----------



## Defyme (Dec 24, 2015)

Loved your comment...you're right! But, tell me that the image provided does not make you want to buy that!


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

BH bikes are being made in Vietnam now, but the stamp label will say made in Taiwan. Just like Bianchi. Looks like Vietnam is the next destination for manufacturing carbon fiber bicycle frames and parts (see Enve).


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Defyme said:


> View attachment 314248
> 
> Loved your comment...you're right! But, tell me that the image provided does not make you want to buy that!


I'll resist the temptation to rant about designing a bike to be aero and super light and putting disc brakes on it and just caution about the seatpost. It may be some sort of 'standard' post but if not I'd stay away from proprietary parts especially when they are from a company with a small presence in the US (if that's where you are from). Not the seat posts have a high failure rate but I'd hate to have to trash a frame because I couldn't find a seatpost in the event it did break.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Defyme said:


> Loved your comment...you're right! But, tell me that the image provided does not make you want to buy that!


Not even close. Disc brakes? Proprietary "aero" seatpost and how tall is that seat tube? Low quality cheap FSA parts? I know better than that.


----------



## factory feel (Nov 27, 2009)

there's one born every minute, they say.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Putting disc brakes on a frame designed to be light and aero sounds like of stupid to me.


So agree. I also believe they are stupid on either a meant to be light, or meant to be aero frame. Anything less a commuter/gravel grinder or mountain bike they are moronic.


----------



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

I hope those who were bashing the disc brake + aero bike concept realize that they were speaking prematurely. Multiple manufacturers (Specialized, Cervelo, BH, others) are now producing disc braked bikes that are just as aero as non-disc bikes and weigh about the same. 

My next bike purchase will be a disc brake aero bike. I'm planning to purchase this fall/winter. Disc brakes are brilliant and aero is more important than weight for the majority of my riding even though I do a lot of climbing in the Rocky Mountain front range near Denver.

The Specialized Venge, Cervelo S3 Disc, BH G7, and Merckx San Remo Disc are on my short list. 

I'm sensing a trend in road bikes . . . disc brakes! Trek and Giant are currently missing the boat, but I expect they will right the ship for their next iteration of Madones and Propels. Too late to contend for my business, but they will see the light.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

My favorite LBS can't keep BMC RoadMachines (01 and 02) or Cervelo's new aero disc offerings in stock (Despite the horrendous colors of the higher end BMCs). The things are flying out the door.


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

One of the women that frequents our shop has the G6. I've worked on it and ridden it several times. While it is a nice enough bike, there is nothing remarkable about it. It doesn't have that "you can tell you are riding something with a different lay-up or geometry/ tuning, like a Scot Foil/Addict, Orca OMR, or Team Machine. It rides like a carbon race bike. Nothing really stands out. Fit and finish of carbon seems average at best. It is also not very light. Looks pretty cool. Similar to the Canyon Aeroroad, but nothing I would lust after to be sure.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

What kind of internal motor does it come with?


----------



## Aadub (May 30, 2015)

Really, the brand name does not matter any more. 99% of all bicycle manufacturing is outsourced to a few of the same factories in Asia so the companies head office that is still likely located where the company originated can make fat margins off the backs of cheap foreign labor. 

So ya, likely its an OK bike, just like all of the other brands. Buy the one with the coolest graphics so it at least looks special, 'cause it really isn't..


----------



## craiger_ny (Jun 24, 2014)

multirider said:


> I hope those who were bashing the disc brake + aero bike concept realize that they were speaking prematurely. Multiple manufacturers (Specialized, Cervelo, BH, others) are now producing disc braked bikes that are just as aero as non-disc bikes and weigh about the same.
> 
> My next bike purchase will be a disc brake aero bike. I'm planning to purchase this fall/winter. Disc brakes are brilliant and aero is more important than weight for the majority of my riding even though I do a lot of climbing in the Rocky Mountain front range near Denver.
> 
> ...


This thread hasn't been active since May so in case you haven't been around in a while we are currently arguing steel vs. carbon. Your disc brake comments will have to wait for the pendulum to swing your direction. Be aware that the pendulum may encounter discussions of chain lube, light wheels, stop signs, and how long it's been since you washed your kit along the way so please be patient if there are delays.


----------



## KeithNorCal (Oct 10, 2016)

A buddy of mine has a BH (mountain) bike and it seems pretty darn nice. BTW, BH offers a pretty steep discount on promotive.com for those that are members.


----------



## BrutusOnWheels (Jun 10, 2007)

*Disc brake, aero road bikes are hot*



multirider said:


> I hope those who were bashing the disc brake + aero bike concept realize that they were speaking prematurely. Multiple manufacturers (Specialized, Cervelo, BH, others) are now producing disc braked bikes that are just as aero as non-disc bikes and weigh about the same.
> 
> My next bike purchase will be a disc brake aero bike. I'm planning to purchase this fall/winter. Disc brakes are brilliant and aero is more important than weight for the majority of my riding even though I do a lot of climbing in the Rocky Mountain front range near Denver.
> 
> ...


I decided to add a new bike to my stable. I have a really, really stiff Storck Absolutist (extremely uncomfortable for long rides) and a Specialized Allez for the indoor trainer. I wanted something that would be fast and compliant. I also wanted something different - something new. I wanted something with disc brakes so I could use deep carbon wheels (I'm a big guy and don't trust carbon rim braking). I also wanted an aero bike because I want fast. I researched. Cervelo and BMC have it. Very ugly and expensive for what you get. I found the G7. Researched. Read a lot of test ride posts and reviews. It was pretty much exactly what I was looking for. Yes, BH has virtually no footprint in the US. Yes, the seatpost isn't perfect. (The BMC also has a proprietary seat post). BH designed this bike on their G6 platform which is considered to be a very good bike with some issues. They improved it in the G7 and also redesigned the fork to accommodate the disc brakes (also added thru axles - which no disc brake bike should be without for safety reasons). Well, I bought it at a steep discount and received it this week. The pictures don't do it justice. It's stunning. I haven't ridden it yet due to the fact that it's freaking showing in NYC today. Stay tuned.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

> The fact that it damps a lot of the rough road surface also means that the ride feel on smooth tarmac is a bit muffled or even dull. It’s always a compromise, but our more race-focused tester equated it to feeling like he had all the power available at his fingertips but not enough positive feedback from the road. At the same time our dirt road advocate appreciated the comfort at speed. The front end of the bike is also certainly more stiff than the rear. Our shortest tester used a 90mm stem to dial in his fit, and that combo exasperated exacerbated an excessively stiff front end, despite the flexy handlebars, to the point that extended riding on cobbled roads at speed made his wrists hurt. With the regular 110mm stem, and a longer 120mm one from Ritchey our other testers felt the bumps but didn’t complain about wrist pain.
> 
> Besides being spec’d with a too small 50/34 compact crank, this aero bike also came with BH’s noodly Evo Wing carbon handlebar. While the bar was comfortable on the aero-shaped tops, on the hoods there was noticeable flex (which may have helped damp vibrations), and in the drops we could flex the bar almost a centimeter either way. Anyone looking for the fast ride of a pro-level aero bike would probably benefit from putting a stiffer bar on from the start. (US specs of the bike do include a stiffer Easton carbon bar.)
> 
> ...



Some thoughts from a recent review.


----------



## BrutusOnWheels (Jun 10, 2007)

MMsRepBike said:


> Some thoughts from a recent review.


Yes. I read this review. I bought the frame and spec'd it myself. I've got the Easton EC70 handlebar which has very little flex, Ultegra DI2 (did not get the FSA crank - went full Ultegra), put on some Mavic Cosmic SLT Disc wheels (awesome). As I am not racing this rig, the fact that it has a little bit of a plush ride is OK for me. I didn't want a Roubaix - I think this fits between a Ridley Noah and a Roubaix - which is what I am looking for. I put a 50/34 crank on it because I do a lot of climbing and I need the gearing. As far as the noise goes - I'll have to wait and see. Opinions are like a$$holes...everyone has one. See this review: BH Bikes G7 Disc - Bike Test Reviews. There's always a trade-off. Got to find the right balance.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

The noise can fixed much better than their half assed attempt anyway. Rattling cables and hoses inside of frames is nothing new at all, there's already plenty of OEM solutions out there. It's just that BH didn't decide to use any of those solutions and have left the consumer to come up with something. If I were you I'd go with a solution like what Open uses if you have the problem.






It's basically just a rubber foam hose that goes around the brake hose.


----------



## BrutusOnWheels (Jun 10, 2007)

That is really helpful MMs! Thanks for sharing. Should I experience the same issue with noise, I will definitely benefit from this. Can't thank you enough!

I'll be back after it stops snowing to let you guys know how this baby feels on the road.


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

MMS linked video is a fix that works. Trek Madones come from the factory with that round hose-like foam that slips over the rear brake housing which snakes through the top tube. It's easy to forget about it, and if you do it will reveal your mistake immediately on the test ride. It is super loud and annoying.


----------

